# Anti-Bourgeois Rant



## Mankini (Aug 25, 2015)

They promote their "American Dream''. First of all they tell us if we ''work hard'' we can be their President.
Attend their Ivy Leagues. Buy their shitty split levels in their subdivisions, on their lines of credit, of course.

Their Multitiered (tm) university system is specifically designed as a gatekeeper to keep the haves subjugating the have-nots; yet they simper about classless society.

Well tell ya what, Mr Bourgeois, ''working hard'' for Proles means something entirely different from what it means for your Trust-fund babies. For me it would mean digging a ditch by hand and inhaling silicosis inducing dust all day, while for you that means earning an MBA at some East Coast enclave after your preppy Exeter Academy tutoring.

"Their'' police are murdering the urban Lumpen by the truckload to keep their gated communities secure. Giuliani, the savior of Yuppiedom, ravaged the NYC homeless and its weakest populations in order so women in furs can flounce around and feel protected.

Their military counter-revolutionaries kick down doors in 3rd world countries to bolster their Wall Street shareholders' earnings statements. That military, of course, is composed of ''us''. Their sons and daughters are ''going to college''; not dying.

The Bourgeois encourage the use of ''we'' and ''our'' when referring to themselves and their exploits, even though ''we'' are disenfranchised and deal with cash advance joints to pay bills and rent, rather than Platinum cards.

Fuck you Mr Bourgeois. Little Lord Fauntleroy I am not. More like the Fates. Better lock up your wife and kiddies.


----------



## Kim Chee (Aug 25, 2015)

This is a proper rant.


----------



## WanderLost Radical (Aug 25, 2015)

I can't even understand how bourgeois can stay mentally sane. I aint even one, just a middle class brat, and yet it's driving me insane. I'm leaving in a month to try and find a more suitable lifestyle for me. All that consumerism, capitalism and literally all the bullshitsurrounding it is simply making me nuts and I hate it so much. 

Yet there's people with enough wealth to end world hunger forever and they fucking sit on it!! Mindblowing...

fuck bourgeois.


----------



## wizehop (Aug 25, 2015)

The Trap What Happened To Our Dreams Of Freedom - In this episode, Curtis examines the rise of game theory during the Cold War and the way in which its mathematical models of human behaviour filtered into economic thought.


----------

